# 2005 525i radio not working/screen black



## r_chance64 (Apr 7, 2019)

Hello Everyone,

I have a 2005 525i with about 120k miles on it. I am a college student, so I am working on a budget. Any help at all would be appreciated.*A little over a week ago, I went to get into my car and the radio did not turn on and my screen was completely black. On the way to the auto parts store to get my battery tested, it all came on again. The battery and alternator we fine and everything worked for the rest of the day. The next morning, nothing worked again. Nothing has worked since.*I talked to a guy I know that works on BMWs and he suggested it was my MOST bus. Given I live in Kentucky and he recently moved to Texas, he could only help me so much. I bought a fiber optic jumper online and have been trying my best to learn about the MOST system. I have checked all the fuses in relation to the audio network and found everything to be fine. As for my car, I believe I have a MASK radio system. Only a CD reader and no navigation whatsoever. When using the jumper, I put it on the connection cables of the TLC, the amp (not logic7), and the sirius fm module, all in the trunk. There was also a place under the glove box that the jumper fit. None of this fixed anything. Did I miss something somewhere? I am starting to come to the conclusion that my head unit is bad. Is the head unit the actual radio or the screen too? Is there a way I can be sure it is my head unit before purchasing either a used BMW one and trying to get it coded or a new aftermarket one? Also any suggestions on what it could be if not the head unit.


----------

